# The 'Pompeii' of the Western Front: Bodies of 21 German soldiers found



## jollyjacktar (10 Feb 2012)

Shared with the usual caveats.  Lots of photos, very interesting story.  It must be fantastic to work this site.  Full story and photos at link below.

The 'Pompeii' of the Western Front: Bodies of 21 German soldiers buried alive in World War One trench found perfectly preserved in northern France 94 years later

- Men were killed when a huge Allied shell exploded above the tunnel in eastern France in 1918, causing it to cave in 
- Engineers find trench network 18ft beneath the surface near town of Carspach while excavating for a new road
- Scene likened to Pompeii after skeletal remains found in same positions the men had been in at the time of the collapse
By Graham Smith

The bodies of 21 German soldiers entombed in a perfectly preserved World War One shelter have been discovered 94 years after they were killed.  The men were part of a larger group of 34 who were buried alive when a huge Allied shell exploded above the tunnel in 1918, causing it to cave in.  Thirteen bodies were recovered from the underground shelter, but the remaining men had to be left under a mountain of mud as it was too dangerous to retrieve them.  Nearly a century later, French archaeologists stumbled upon the mass grave on the former Western Front in eastern France during excavation work for a road building project.

Many of the skeletal remains were found in the same positions the men had been in at the time of the collapse, prompting experts to liken the scene to Pompeii.  A number of the soldiers were discovered sitting upright on a bench, one was lying in his bed and another was in the foetal position having been thrown down a flight of stairs.

As well as the bodies, poignant personal effects such as boots, helmets, weapons, wine bottles, spectacles, wallets, pipes, cigarette cases and pocket books were also found.  Even the skeleton of a goat was found, assumed to be a source of fresh milk for the soldiers.
Archaeologists believe the items have been so well-preserved because hardly any air, water or lights had penetrated the trench.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2099187/Bodies-21-German-soldiers-buried-alive-WW1-trench-perfectly-preserved-94-years-later.html#ixzz1lz8MBpaC


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Feb 2012)

This is amazing!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Feb 2012)

And I expect the recovered remains will have a proper military funeral, the famlies can have some closure and of course the wealth of knowledge that can be gleaned from the site.  Shame it cannot be preserved in situ for future generations.  I wonder how many more treasures like this are still undiscovered on the Western Front.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Feb 2012)

One of the unkown items next to the triple ammo pouch is a "Boot jack" used to remove your Jack  ;D boots.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Feb 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> One of the unkown items next to the triple ammo pouch is a "Boot jack" used to remove yourJack boots.


FTFY   ;D  Yes, some of the items were no brainers.   Guess the staff at the DM are not too bright.  Looking at the state of the Luger holster I wonder what the pistol inside looks like?  My Grandfather brought one back that was marked 1915 along with some ammunition in boxes from 1917.  It was a beautiful pistol to shoot.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Feb 2012)

They found the skeleton of a goat down there too? It could have been the brothel for a Welsh regiment  'There will never be another ewe, baaaaaaaby' ;D


----------



## karl28 (11 Feb 2012)

What a great article to read I was really amazed at the conditions of some of the articles that where found like the leather holster it looked in great shape for its age .


----------



## TN2IC (11 Feb 2012)

Those pictures are amazing. Mind blowing.


----------

